# Black Walnuts to de-worm?



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

We have a huge black walnut tree full of walnuts this year. I was told that the kind I have is not edible, but that they can be used to make a product that would remove any worms from humans or animals. Has anyone heard of this? I tried find recipies all morning online, but so far no go. I can only find prepared tinctures for sale. I wanted to make up some to store for our family if I could find a trusted recipe. 

If anyone has any information I could study on this I would greatly appreciate it! 

:help: 
Thanks in advance,
Tamar


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

i never heard of that


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i've never heard of an inedible black walnut. but you can make the tincture easily.

put the material in a small jar, then cover with good quality alcohol, make sure it is 100 proof. pour over the walnuts, next morning top it off with more alcohol, then close jars and wait 2 weeks, you can decant then by straining out the material through cheescloth.


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you all! Wow that Dr. Hulda site is very impressive! Have a friend who went from remission of cancer to full blown...Dr's have no hope, so I am referring them to that web site. Thanks agains.

Blessings
Tamar


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Okay a new question about Black Walnuts. There are many who say that the black walnut was used to stun fish with...the the fish would literally float to the top. I know that any procedures to stun fish with, are illegal in most states, but many are saying that it isn't true about black walnuts, that it is an "old wives tale" passed down from generation to generation. Does anyone know if it is fact or fiction? If its fiction its something to be added to those website that debunk old stories 

Interested in your comments...
disclaimer here...we are not considering this practice, just want to know if the natives long ago really did this, or if it's a myth.

Blessings,
Tamar


----------



## januaries (Sep 12, 2003)

I heard an old herbalist mention that just the other day--about black walnuts and fish. He said the black walnuts take the oxygen out of the water (or somehow make it so the fish can't use the oxygen in it). The fish are "stunned" from lack of oxygen. He and a couple of others also said black walnuts can be dangerous for land animals, too. Don't know whether it has to interact with water first, or whether just eating the plant material will do it, but it seems to have some effect on the oxygen in the bloodstream of livestock.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Black walnuts are delicious to eat. hard to crack though. The dust is very bad for you health to breathe if you are a woodworker. The toxin in the leaves, roots and hulls is called juglone. Hence the latin name of Juglans. It will prevent other plants from growing nearby. Eliminates competition. However poison ivy, and blackberries don't seem to be affected by it. Another plant that will tolerate juglone is lilac. That being said though, lilacs still won't do very well if they get shade.


----------



## Beergeek (Sep 14, 2005)

You can stun just about anything with a good-sized black walnut.
The trick is to throw the walnut hard enough and of course, aim at the base of the skull.


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi BeerGeek

Thanks for the chuckles. Each time I read it I giggle some more

Tamar


----------

